# Our nearest Seaside resort...



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

This is Southend-on-sea.. our nearest seaside resort, one of the most popular in the country.  It's just 1/2 hour from here  and where my o/h was born and raised. of course it's changed a lot over the years and gone through hills and troughs, a place where decades ago people took a weeks' holiday there  ,  and now it's almost entirely day trippers,  but overall it's a place where millions of visitors have a special little place in their heart for...

It's split into 2 parts. The main Beach , promenade  and entertainment area is Southend -on-sea.. and just a mile or so along the promenade  is the tiny fishing hamlet of Old leigh,  with popular  seafood restaurants and pubs, and where all the fresh fish mainly shellfish is caught, and cooked freshly ...and one little tiny ''high street' with old cottages in one of which we owned many years ago... and millions, literally... visitors every year . It also has it's own big shopping parade above the seashore..

It's not big and fancy like resorts on the continent...   but the British have always loved the British seasides, , even if we all  go abroad for holidays nowadays, those who can't or don't like travel still enjoy time at the coast .... so the following are lots of random pictures which will mean much to the British members here , and not too much to anyone else  .. but  I hope you enjoy the pictures that I've taken on different days in different seasons and different times of the day ...  !! These were almost all taken on my_ old_ camera, so not the best quality so, forgive me for that...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

All the pics above are of the hamlet of Old leigh... Back shortly to post a few  pics of Southend ...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 6, 2020)

great pictures, Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks Rkunsaw...  I've got even better ones somewhere but I'll be darned if I can find them... Anyway I'm  gonna post a few more, shortly...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Southend beach , promenade,  and shopping areas......


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

The pleasure pier in the picture is almost a mile and a half long and you can choose to walk along it or take a little tourist train. It's also the longest pleasure pier in the world !!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

This is a viewing point on the hill made of glass... and has a lift to get up from the promenade , and you can see the full lenght of the pier in this picture 







To the left of the zebra crossing is the main shopping precinct


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Back down on the promenade..no spaces left on the beach


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Mid -winter


----------



## toffee (Jan 6, 2020)

thank you so much for the reminder of my courting days in south end ---holly I know the crooked billet and been in there 
as I lived around Chingford growing up --and we have been to the pub peterboat 'my hubby comes from leigh -on sea spent lots of time in my younger days down there ….
great pic you put up and the kursaal so many memories and fun days ...............…..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Up to the top of the hill and some shopping on the precinct.. and a look over at the views...

















.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Winter time...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

, and on the top of the hill above the promenade are beautiful small parks...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

The lawn bowls club park.... ^^^^


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

So there you have it folks... a little tour around our  nearest and most favourite Seaside resort in England...  but I can't leave without posting a pic of our favourite lunch at the Peter boat...Shellfish and smoked haddock chowder...


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 6, 2020)

Hollydolly - Thanks for sharing your photos with us, happiness radiates from them. I like the colors you captured. I never thought of it before, but taking photos is a bit like hunting, instead of capturing game you capture moments in time.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

precisely Gardenlover, IMO it's a living history.  Photography is my hobby, I'm not great at it, but it's my passion, I've got a few photos in albums here too, click on my name to view my albums.. ... thank you for enjoying them .

I often look back at my pictures and I'm astonished at the things I'd forgotten or how things have changed insidiously so you might not notice, and there it is in full colour and detail staring you in the face...fabulous!!  

Thank you* all* for the likes... I'm pleased you enjoyed the pics... it makes it worthwhile taking the time to upload them


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 6, 2020)

Holly your smashing pics and comments and ensueing posts from others is heartwarming. I need to browse all the pics closely and will take much pleasure in doing so...and bring a tear to my eyes with great memories since a small child.

Toffee...pleased to meet you annd interesting you know it all so well too. I will take time and feast my eyes on Holly's pics. I grew up with Southend and Leigh on Sea in my blood and could write a book on it all.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 6, 2020)

Westcliff on Sea next to Southend is another lovely place and such beautiful gardens and views. Hamlet Court Road with its good shops I recall so well and the old theatre that as far ad I know is still open


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> Westcliff on Sea next to Southend is another lovely place and such beautiful gardens and views. Hamlet Court Road with its good shops I recall so well and the old theatre that as far ad I know is still open


 yes the Palace theatre at Westcliffe is still open as is the Pavilion at Southend


----------



## Grampa Don (Jan 6, 2020)

I enjoyed the photos, Hollydolly.  Thanks for posting them.  That chowder looks so good.

Don


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes the Palace theatre at Westcliffe is still open as is the Pavilion at Southend


 Been to both theatres many times. There was a time when the Palace was going to close it's doors but thankfully recued. The old fenicular is still running and I remember the shell fish shops called Goings under the pier head and my family tucking into tasty shellfish. 

Rossi! ☺Always had their well known ice cream and miss them. Baileys fish and chip shop near the Kursaal selling traditional fish and chips that were yummy.

The old gas works pier head that eventually was demolished...

Im on a roller in here..and again thanks to Holly for bringing back such lovely memories.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> I enjoyed the photos, Hollydolly.  Thanks for posting them.  That chowder looks so good.
> 
> Don


 It is probably the best chowder I've ever eaten, and I've eaten quite a few around the world. I think it's simply down to the sheer freshness of the fish  off the boat, cleaned and cooked within hours of being caught


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 6, 2020)

Wonderful photos HD!  The food picture has me hungry...looks so delicious!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 7, 2020)

I've got vague memories of Clacton, Walton on the Naze and Southend and its Pier.  
As I recall, there was a railway the length of the pier, but you only paid in one direction. I can't remember whether you paid going to the end, or walking back.

So, here's a pic from my old stomping ground on the south coast - Southsea.    It's an area steeped in naval history. 



Going back to my childhood - the beach at Girvan, W Scotland.


And where I live now..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

yes Capt, there's always been a railway at Southend (except when it burned down)... I know Southsea very well  I  lived  very close to there when my daughter was little and we lived in Naval Married quarters.

Girvan beach , along with Saltcoats, Ardrossan  and Largs beaches were where my granny took me for days out when I was a child.. fond memories .

My favourite beaches are at my old home town, on the Isle of Arran...

..and _your_ closest beach now is ideal for quiet and beauty away from the crowds, thanks for the pictures and the memories..


----------



## Marlene (Jan 7, 2020)

I love these pictures.  My dream is to get to England one day before I'm too old to totter around    Pictures like these make it even more exciting to think about.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 7, 2020)

Hollydolly, did you ever have an ice cream from Nardini's?  Back in the day, when I was working in Greenock, I would stay in Largs, but Nardini's was closed at that time.  It wasn't till I moved back north that I went back to Largs and it had reopened.  The harbour and ferry had been updated too.

Another pic from my life in Hampshire..  Across the road from the IBM plant where I worked(?) was the 'Royal Oak' pub at Langstone harbour. This was one of the most photographed and painted pubs in Hampshire.  We would sometimes go there for a drink on Friday lunchtimes.  Sometimes people would park on the foreshore, and if the tide came in, their cars could get rather wet!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

I think I prefer the artist version of it to the real thing..beautiful as it can be...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Oh yes I suspect so,  Nardini's were so well known  Capt, but I'd be lying to say definitely for sure, I was just a child ,a nd ice-cream was ice-cream ... , but I remember it was a big one on the corner .


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Another from Southend. The famous stairs leading from the promenade up to the shopping, gardens  and theatre area...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

A covered  area at the rear of Ye Olde Smack pub ...   old cosy back door covered  nook, ideal for winter time (which is when I took this pic)  or wet weekends, I think it was initially an area for smokers.. This photos is about 10 years old.. I haven\t been inside the Smack  for years.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Marlene said:


> I love these pictures.  My dream is to get to England one day before I'm too old to totter around    Pictures like these make it even more exciting to think about.


  I hope you do manage to get here, there are so many beautiful places in England...as well as the whole of the UK, and much prettier places than those I've shown here too....

If you click on my name and then on albums, I have many albums of photos uploaded.. .. here's just an album of  where I live  I took last spring... 9 months ago...

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/spring-around-our-place.577/


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 7, 2020)

Marlene, I do hope that you get to the UK some day.  It's such a diverse country with areas of great beauty. (OK, it has bad areas too, but I expect that all countries do)
Anyway, here is a pic from the north of England.  If you know of Harry Potter, this is a part of Alnwick castle and was used as the setting for Hogwarts school in the films.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 7, 2020)

Beautiful,Holly,I love the flowers. That area must be very popular from the looks of the crowds. The photo with the black railing and steps looks like a giant wave coming in.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Beautiful,Holly,I love the flowers. That area must be very popular from the looks of the crowds. The photo with the black railing and steps looks like a giant wave coming in.


 Thank you Ruth, yes it's extremely popular as a seaside resort. It's the closest one to London, so it gets a lot of visitors, and it has a lot to do there compared to many other resorts... of which we have _Many _being an Island nation..☀


----------



## Marlene (Jan 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I hope you do manage to get here, there are so many beautiful places in England...as well as the whole of the UK, and much prettier places than those I've shown here too....
> 
> If you click on my name and then on albums, I have many albums of photos uploaded.. .. here's just where I live last spring... 9 months ago...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/spring-around-our-place.577/


How beautiful.  I have a penpal who lives near Endon in Stoke-on-Trent.  I'm fascinated by all the pictures he sends.  I was lucky enough to get to Ireland a couple of years ago (my first choice would have been England, but I went with a friend who didn't want to see England).  I've been in love with all things English since I was a little girl of around 8 or 9 and discovered Agatha Christie.  Your pics are so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

You're so welcome.. Ireland is beautiful  in parts too, and my own home country Scotland is stunningly beautiful  but it rains a lot in both places.. .. , you need to come to the south east for sun we get the least rain of the whole country and we have great beaches , the west for glorious scenery and to North Yorkshire, for beauty... also parts of Devon and Cornwall for beautiful rugged  coastlines and quaint cottages  ( although it rains down there a lot too ) but that what makes everything green.. ..


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 7, 2020)

Marlene, I can't resist a small 'plug' for my current home, Aberdeenshire.  Quite a few of the scenes are in Aberdeen city, but several are from near to where I live.  The Glen Garioch (pronounced Geary) distillery is fairly close and some of the shots of the coastal village towards the end are from not far from my village.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 7, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Marlene, I can't resist a small 'plug' for my current home, Aberdeenshire.  Quite a few of the scenes are in Aberdeen city, but several are from near to where I live.  The Glen Garioch (pronounced Geary) distillery is fairly close and some of the shots of the coastal village towards the end are from not far from my village.


 LOL>..oi  Capt ...promote your town on another thread....


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Another from Southend. The famous stairs leading from the promenade up to the shopping, gardens  and theatre area...


Gr8 memories of my beloved Southend. If I rcall the statue ofQueen Victoria pointing outwards she has her finger broken off but maybe wrong


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes it would appear that soon after they repaired the finger after years,.. someone last year broke her whole hand off.. sheer vandalism I think... not something anyone would expect after all these decades.. 


A few more pics....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

The rest of these were taken out of season in winter, when it's quiet and most of the entertainment is closed for the season on the front .    Mostly locals and elderly are in taking the opportunity for a day or weekend visit while it's quiet. 











The tiny train station at Old leigh..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Jan 8, 2020)

I love the pictures....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I love the pictures....


Thank you Peppermint...  I'm not suggesting that it's the prettiest seaside resort in  the UK with these pictures , far from it, but it's the nearest to where we live , also  my husbands childhood home and dear to our hearts..and one of the most popular in the uk due to the ease of access  to everything ...

There are some really beautiful beaches all around this Island, many in Wales, Ireland and Scotland.. as well as hundreds in England...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> The rest of these were taken out of season in winter, when it's quiet and most of the entertainment is closed for the season on the front .    Mostly locals and elderly are in taking the opportunity for a day or weekend visit while it's quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a treat to see these pics and it's a special Thread for me as it's my life-long resort and much loved. Never dreamed I'd join a forum that has given me much pleasure browsing and posting.

The C2C line from Fenchurch St in London to Shoeburyness holds good memories and there was a special trip laid on that did the trip in a vintage steam train and I think it was called The Cockney Express. We never did this popular trip and wonder if its still running
Yes it is!☺
Theres a Youtube of The Cockney Coaster but cant get to share it on my phone


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Yes it would appear that soon after they repaired the finger after years,.. someone last year broke her whole hand off.. sheer vandalism I think... not something anyone would expect after all these decades..
> 
> 
> A few more pics....


Yes these lovely gardens are a delight and the Victorian heritage remains intact in this area in particular


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I love the pictures....


The Royal Hotel was struggling a few years ago but wonder if it's still trading. The Palace hotel on Pier Hill was neglected for decades but is now  a Park Hotel franchise offering good value prices.

Southend on Sea were given a big grant many years ago by a lottery fund and the money was spent revamping the town and sea front and it still retains its Victorian atmosphere and many buildings


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


The Thames Estuary looking over to Kent and the Isle of Grain. The pleasure boat The Royal Daffodil and Golden Sovereign ran trips from the end of the long pier and been on these trips


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

The royal Hotel is very much still trading. I know it was in trouble a while back but it's  going great guns again...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> The royal Hotel is very much still trading. I know it was in trouble a while back but it's  going great guns again...


That's good to know. It was taken over by a couple of businesses and then was a hotel again back about 5 years the last time I was in the high street. Keddies closed didn't it? and other names shut their doors


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> That's good to know. It was taken over by a couple of businesses and then was a hotel again back about 5 years the last time I was in the high street. Keddies closed didn't it? and other names shut their doors


 you know Keddies has been closed almost 25 years?...time flies by ...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 9, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> you know Keddies has been closed almost 25 years?...time flies by ...


 Good grief! I didnt know it was that long ago...tempus fugit!


----------



## peppermint (Jan 9, 2020)

Holly Dolly, I posted a few pictures that are one of the oldest city in New Jersey....This is the End of New Jersey, South...It's in Cape May, NJ...
You can take a boat or a cruise and also able to drive your car on the boat....It's about an hour ride....You will end up in Delaware...near the Ocean...
We have been driving there for many years....We have stayed in some of the house's that are very old, but most have been kept beautiful for many years....It get's very crowded in the summer...And can only go to the town by a 1 lane highway....
Just wanted to show some that are not in the USA...I loved your pictures.....


----------



## peppermint (Jan 9, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Holly Dolly, I posted a few pictures that are one of the oldest city in New Jersey....This is the End of New Jersey, South...It's in Cape May, NJ...
> You can take a boat or a cruise and also able to drive your car on the boat....It's about an hour ride....You will end up in Delaware...near the Ocean...
> We have been driving there for many years....We have stayed in some of the house's that are very old, but most have been kept beautiful for many years....It get's very crowded in the summer...And can only go to the town by a 1 lane highway....
> Just wanted to show some that are not in the USA...I loved your pictures.....


Sorry, in the USA....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

peppermint said:


> Sorry, in the USA....


  thank you peppermint, for what I can see it looks absolutely  beautiful.  Thanks for posting them , I'd love to see more


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 9, 2020)

Glad I saw this thread, very interesting, great photos!  Thanks so much for posting them Holly and sharing them with us.  You are a wonderful photographer!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Glad I saw this thread, very interesting, great photos!  Thanks so much for posting them Holly and sharing them with us.  You are a wonderful photographer!


 Thank you SB.,.. I'm pleased you enjoyed them


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 11, 2020)

I pop in and look at your pics od Southend and Leigh and Westcliff and my heart takes a flip with so many happy memories spanning a lifetime. Thanks again Holly ☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

awww you're more than welcome CJ,  it's nice to know my photos  are enjoyed..and to be sure I'll post more when I find them in my vast collection of photos..


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> awww you're more than welcome CJ,  it's nice to know my photos  are enjoyed..and to be sure I'll post more when I find them in my vast collection of photos..


Only if you have time as your Thread can be viewed by me again and again and others ☺


----------



## Pommietel (Jan 11, 2020)

Thank you so much for those pic's . the place really has changed a lot since I was last there ....wonderful to see.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 11, 2020)

Pommietel said:


> Thank you so much for those pic's . the place really has changed a lot since I was last there ....wonderful to see.


 You're welcome


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


What happened to your photos??? I see this blue square!!!???


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

all my photos are still there, you've just quoted the one with the fishing boat in it....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> all my photos are still there, you've just quoted the one with the fishing boat in it....


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

oooh wow... I can see all of them, I wonder if anyone else can't see any  !  trouble is finding a good hosting site since Photobucket went rogue...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

It might be on my end????? But those are the only ones that I have seen like that!!

I use >>>Postimages.org<<<


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

That's what I use...Postimage


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 13, 2020)

Sorry hollydolly but I'm getting the blue box also. Says something like the server is busy or something. I'll come back for a look-see later..


----------



## Pam (Jan 13, 2020)

I can see all of them bar post 26 and the top photo from post  58. Getting the same message as Ken and Davey.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> That's what I use...Postimage


Here is a picture using postimage..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Here is a picture using postimage..


 yes I can see yours but mine are all uploaded  using Postimage as well..so it's very odd...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yes I can see yours but mine are all uploaded  using Postimage as well..so it's very odd...


Maybe the ocean waves are hitting the signal!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 13, 2020)

No problem my end re pics as fsr I can see


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> No problem my end re pics as fsr I can see


 yeah thank goodness for that CJ...maybe there's some kind of block between here and the USA .. confusing...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> yeah thank goodness for that CJ...maybe there's some kind of block between here and the USA .. confusing...


This afternoon, I see more of the photos but some are still with the blue box..?????


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

It seems some people can see all of them and a few can't, so I dunno what's going on there Ken, but thanks for letting me know..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> It seems some people can see all of them and a few can't, so I dunno what's going on there Ken, but thanks for letting me know..


----------



## HazyDavey (Jan 14, 2020)

Very nice!!  Enjoyed seeing them all this morning with my coffee.
Thank you hollydolly, Capt Lighting, and peppermint for posting them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Very nice!!  Enjoyed seeing them all this morning with my coffee.
> Thank you hollydolly, Capt Lighting, and peppermint for posting them.


*Pleased you enjoyed them Hazydavey    *


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

Pam said:


> I can see all of them bar post 26 and the top photo from post  58. Getting the same message as Ken and Davey.


 thanks Pam, seems those who couldn't see them yesterday can see them today, but also oddly on the games pictures thread yesterday everybody could see my pictures, so I dunno what's going on.. very odd..


----------



## Pam (Jan 14, 2020)

I can see them all today.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 14, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


This looks like the Ocean in New Jersey....Which we call "Do


----------



## peppermint (Jan 14, 2020)

peppermint said:


> This looks like the Ocean in New Jersey....Which we call "Do


Sorry, my lap top went crazy....Which we call "Down the Shore"..


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 14, 2020)

peppermint said:


> This looks like the Ocean in New Jersey....Which we call "Do


 
Opposite in the Thames Estuary is the Isle Of Grain in Kent. The River Medway is the Kent river and a long river too.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 14, 2020)

Leigh On Sea Essex overlooking The Point, Canvey Island


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 14, 2020)

*Some old ones from my town--I must stress it isn't like this now.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

george-alfred said:


> *Some old ones from my town--I must stress it isn't like this now.*


 which town is that George-alfred ?.. good pics, I have some vintage ones of here and also where I was raised in Scotland. Not taken by me obviously...


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 14, 2020)

*Just outside Leigh in Lancashire--nearest seaside town is Southport.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

george-alfred said:


> *Just outside Leigh in Lancashire--nearest seaside town is Southport.*


 I used to love southport, such a genteel little seaside resort with the bandstand and the tide that went out for miles. . I haven't been in over 25 years so I suspect it's changed a lot.


----------



## george-alfred (Jan 14, 2020)

*HD  we try to go every 3-4 weeks the main st. is like a ghost town shops closing each week ,loads of charity shops,cafes,bars,we have a look round have lunch then make our way home.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

george-alfred said:


> *HD  we try to go every 3-4 weeks the main st. is like a ghost town shops closing each week ,loads of charity shops,cafes,bars,we have a look round have lunch then make our way home.*


 awww that's a real shame about everything changing but I'm not at all surprised


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 15, 2020)

A Thames barge  in a creek near Leigh on Sea Essex. and the cabin cruiser was ours Silver Dusk and being towed after its hull being antifouled. circa 2008.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 15, 2020)

Hi Holly. Im faffing about on here trying to find some more pics of Southend and area.. Thanks for The likes

 Thank you for your Like Gardenlover.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 15, 2020)

Leigh On Sea


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> View attachment 87882


 LOL, I think I already posted a couple of the crooked billet...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> LOL, I think I already posted a couple of the crooked billet...


 Yes I thought you hadbut unsure unless I browse back and if yes I will modify my post☺


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

First page....


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 16, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> LOL, I think I already posted a couple of the crooked billet...


Yes just checked and there are a couple of your pics of the pub. My pic is a shot of the surrounding area including the pub the Old Leigh church. Look back and double check. Is that okay?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

oh yes I thought you were just posting the pub didn't realise it was the background...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 16, 2020)

There was a nice restaurant in the old town called The Lantern and we went there lots and it closed down years ago. Happy days of eateries and pub /dinersin and around  Southend


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

I've not heard of the lantern but my husband isn't much into restaurants more pubs than anything...so we wouldn't have gone there..

Do you remember York road market and the little arcade as well  ? 



Another photo of the CB... showing the background ...








I have some photos  somewhere of york road arcade when it was still thriving but I can't find them, ( altho' you can find some on Google images)  but I did find the ones I took just after they closed it all...how sad it looked... after being such a bustling busy shopping area for many years


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 16, 2020)

Yes, I remember it well with affection, Holly. Alexandra Road and the old Post Office and the ABC cinema and yhe Odeon and can see the old shops in the high street in my mind's eye.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 16, 2020)

I remember The Ivy House and The Hole In The Wall and the pub next to the Kursaal, the...the name escapes me but it was well known on the sea front. The Hope Hotel on the sea front.
There was TOTS disco. Rain disco in the high street the owner was Dick Devigne a local entertainment entrepreneur as was Lou Manze back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## Blessed (May 31, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> So there you have it folks... a little tour around our  nearest and most favourite Seaside resort in England...  but I can't leave without posting a pic of our favourite lunch at the Peter boat...Shellfish and smoked haddock chowder...


I see a problem with this picture, you were cheated.  They made the bowl lower on one side so they did not have to give you a full bowl.  Also, "my" plate should always come with two servings of bread! LOL


----------

